# Wiring a PT-35



## Jlocke1 (Apr 9, 2011)

I just got my PT-35 Tilt and trim and will be installing it this weekend. My question is, can I run the T&T, trolling motor, and depth finder off of the same battery? Currently my trolling motor and depth finder are just connected to the terminals of the battery, can I just connect the Pt-35 the same way? Not crazy about adding a 2nd battery to my small skiff.


----------



## jbedul (Jul 5, 2010)

One battery will be fine...


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

One battery should be ok. PT-35 from what I just recieved looks very simple to set up, but remember to find an out of the way place for the relays so they don't get wet all the time.


----------

